# Rack deadlifts, who does them ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

*does your gym allow rack deads*​
yes 1990.48%no29.52%


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So, our very own @Smoog was " told off " the other week in our gym for doing rack deads, as you can no doubt imagine this has been a topic of conversation between a few of us.

I spoke to the owner about this an told him it was a legitimate exercise and not some meat head throwing weights about. In the owners defence he was following the instructions of the people who he bought the stuff off and who delivered and fitted it, he was told if the rack bars bent he would never get them out without a sthil saw or burning gear.

Does your gym allow them ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah mine does mate. No probs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah mine does mate. No probs.


Have the bars bent mate out of curiosity ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Not at all mate. Also there are some serious weights used by the bigger guys and the powerlifters.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

we are allowed to do them at my gym to be honest the bars are at least an inch round and would take a fair old pounding before they bent to the extent you couldn't get them out


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> So, our very own @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=78502" target="_blank">Smoog</a> was " told off " the other week in our gym for doing rack deads, as you can no doubt imagine this has been a topic of conversation between a few of us.
> 
> I spoke to the owner about this an told him it was a legitimate exercise and not some meat head throwing weights about. In the owners defence he was following the instructions of the people who he bought the stuff off and who delivered and fitted it, he was told if the rack bars bent he would never get them out without a sthil saw or burning gear.
> 
> Does your gym allow them ?


I would be moaning if you was doing this too :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

My gym allows them although not many do them(I do) the bars are slightly bent in the middle but still pull out easy enough if you wish to adjust the height.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah they're allowed at my gym. Seen people doing over 300kgs and bars are a little bent but can still get em out no probs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jayster said:


> I would be moaning if you was doing this too :lol:


The bars didn't bend tho did they so basically that proves my point...

FTR l doubt he was that OTT with it...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It fcuks the barbells and the rack pins , any decent gym will have blocks to pull off also pulling off pins changes the dynamic of the lift , using blocks keeps the same flex in the bar as off the floor .


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Get stronger bars? 

We have a few of these in my gym, I was doing racks a few months ago, wasnt extremely heavy, 150kg, anyhow I put the bar down and went to get my drink, turned round and the whole stand had fallen over. Guy behind counter said "they arent designed for rack pulls" - Ok my bad........ fair enough........ but it wasnt bolted to the floor, so if someone dropped the bar from squat height the machine would of topple over and injured the squater. Gyms seem scared of drilling holes!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Allowed where I train but I was informed by the owner (a fairly decent powerlifter) that rack deads are too high usually, just below the knee is a much better range of movement. Too high and it makes it way too easy.

I'll still make loads of banging in the rack doing power shrugs though


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine let us at DW, the bars have got to take as much weight (each) as an olympic bar can so between the 2 they'll be just fine.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

We can do them but to be honest hardly anyone but myself does

I've only been up to 230kg on them so no real danger of damage, YET anyway!!!!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Allowed where I train but I was informed by the owner (a fairly decent powerlifter) that rack deads are too high usually, just below the knee is a much better range of movement. Too high and it makes it way too easy.
> 
> I'll still make loads of banging in the rack doing power shrugs though


I thought any dead where the bar isn't on the ground is a rack pull? I've been doing what I consider rack pulls but the bars only 6 inches higher than normal :')


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> It fcuks the barbells and the rack pins , any decent gym will have blocks to pull off also pulling off pins changes the dynamic of the lift , using blocks keeps the same flex in the bar as off the floor .


I am going to suggest he has some blocks lying about actually...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I thought any dead where the bar isn't on the ground is a rack pull? I've been doing what I consider rack pulls but the bars only 6 inches higher than normal :')


I was taught by my coach etc that it was pulled from just below the knee


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I do them sometimes but normally lift off blocks instead. I find it much smoother at the bottom of the rep, you don't get the bounce off the bars.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I will have to get my gym to invest in some blocks.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am going to suggest he has some blocks lying about actually...


Should be a bar height of 18 inches .


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I use step blocks.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

ewen said:


> Should be a bar height of 18 inches .


9" height for the box. Everyone knows how to measure 9", right?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

big pete said:


> 9" height for the box. Everyone knows how to measure 9", right?


Yeah, when talking to girls its 4 inch, when talking about fishing its 18 inches


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big pete said:


> 9" height for the box. Everyone knows how to measure 9", right?


Spot on .


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

big pete said:


> 9" height for the box. Everyone knows how to measure 9", right?


Its mine x3.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

ewen said:


> Spot on .


Tho, I've never been a huge fan of rack dead. I'd prefer a 6" box to stand on for deficits. Dinosaur training ftw


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I lift off old railway sleepers, they're about 6"


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> Should be a bar height of 18 inches .


Surely this is slightly dependant on the height of the individual.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big pete said:


> Tho, I've never been a huge fan of rack dead. I'd prefer a 6" box to stand on for deficits. Dinosaur training ftw


Agree , deficit is far better at improving deads .


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

big pete said:


> 9" height for the box. Everyone knows how to measure 9", right?


Just fold it in half right ?

My gym allows rack pulls. In fact the guy who owns the place does them. One of the bars is bent but it is about 20 years old. I lower the weight under control and don't bounce so there is no danger of me bending the bar with the weight I use.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big pete said:


> Tho, I've never been a huge fan of rack dead. I'd prefer a 6" box to stand on for deficits. Dinosaur training ftw


I watched Dorian Yates doing them and explain why hence why l have incorporated them..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> Agree , deficit is far better at improving deads .


I always thought rack pulls were better at hitting the back as the initial pull from the floor with standard or deficit deadlifts was more quads. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

aad123 said:


> I always thought rack pulls were better at hitting the back as the initial pull from the floor with standard or deficit deadlifts was more quads. Could be wrong though.


More hams isn't it mate from the floor.

Rack deads concentrate the back more.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its about 7.40 in


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Surely this is slightly dependant on the height of the individual.


Well yes if a dwarf then the correct ratio need be applied but us normal dudes 18 inch is right height


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It was the one with Kai Greene l think l watched...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> Well yes if a dwarf then the correct ratio need be applied but us normal dudes 18 inch is right height


Just thinking because we have one guy down our gym who is 5'2 and another who is 6'6 :lol:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

aad123 said:


> Just fold it in half right ?


Exactly :thumb:

On topic, old gym never allowed it. If I were an owner I probably wouldn't like it either, tho I am a little precious about things.

I used to split deads into high pulls, 18" deads, defecit deads and SLDL's off a box. Even throwing in zerchers into the mix, was good fun!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> Well yes if a dwarf then the correct ratio need be applied but us normal dudes 18 inch is right height


Infracted, continual mod bashing will not be accepted, this is happening too often now :nono:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I always thought rack pulls were better at hitting the back as the initial pull from the floor with standard or deficit deadlifts was more quads. Could be wrong though.


Faster the bar moves off the floor the more you'll pull in full range .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rack Pulls will damage any bar over time. Bars are designed for the weights to take the strain when put down rather than the bars themselves.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Rack Pulls will damage any bar over time. Bars are designed for the weights to take the strain when put down rather than the bars themselves.


The thing is tho Ming l reckon at the very most there are 8 people on the whole gym who do them, and 2 have now left because they cant.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Just thinking because we have one guy down our gym who is 5'2 and another who is 6'6 :lol:


The midget will be pulling from 18 inch anyway lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Infracted, continual mod bashing will not be accepted, this is happening too often now :nono:


Another infraction :lol:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Milky said:


> So, our very own @Smoog was " told off " the other week in our gym for doing rack deads, as you can no doubt imagine this has been a topic of conversation between a few of us.
> 
> I spoke to the owner about this an told him it was a legitimate exercise and not some meat head throwing weights about. In the owners defence he was following the instructions of the people who he bought the stuff off and who delivered and fitted it, he was told if the rack bars bent he would never get them out without a sthil saw or burning gear.
> 
> Does your gym allow them ?


LOL I hadn't meant to create so much controversy :laugh: Even Big C has been onto me.

I do my rack pulls below the knee. Which is almost just off the floor. I am only a midget myself.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> The thing is tho Ming l reckon at the very most there are 8 people on the whole gym who do them, and 2 have now left because they cant.


All the gyms I've used allow them but usually have a couple of old bars that people use specifically for this sort of exercise. I have 3 Oly bars in my home gym and I use the oldest one for rack pulls or rack presses.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You can do them no problem, as long as you aren't breaking equipment.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

can someone just quickly explain the main differences between deadlifts off the floor and rack pulls please? as in what they train better etc?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> can someone just quickly explain the main differences between deadlifts off the floor and rack pulls please? as in what they train better etc?


According to Dorian Yates, dong them from the floor incorporates more muscle groups, hams being one of them, going just below the knee focuses on the back.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I rack pulled 300kg the other week. Rack was fine but the only bar was bent badly...a good rub for the ego. Gym owner wasn't ****ed as he knew it wasnt damaged due to wrecklessness he just ordered some new ones instead.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

wanting to add these in for a long time now to replace deads, sumint about deads just feel bad for me recently. very temped to stop deads for a good few month add pulls and hack squats onto leg day instead.

reckon i may need my own blocks to pull it from though, wouldn't trust the rack we have to be more than just a safety incase you drop a heavy squat :/


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I have only just started doing these. my gym allows pretty much anything its a right grime pit. Top gym tho.


----------



## bigdaz01 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah they do no problem


----------



## bigdaz01 (Jul 22, 2011)

bar has bent a little


----------

